#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  As a farang could you live in Thailand permanently?

## Thaiguy

*Cannot make up my mind whether to settle in the village with Teerak and family or bring her to Australia to settle in my village (Gold Coast) with my family?*
*Had just about made up my mind to adopt the village life around Udon Thani when I came across a very interesting and disquieting survey about farangs residing in Thailand.*
*It seems that on the average , about 4 years is  the maximum a farang can handle Thai life before returning to the land of "Sunshine and Beer" ? ( hmmm could be anywhere perhaps?).*
*Reasons stated for returnees departing the "good Life of the land of the endless grin" are:* 
*Availability of good falang cuisine.*
*Being regarded as a walking ATM.*
*Held in contempt by Thai's*
*Xenophobia* 
*Hygeine* 

*appreciate an open and experienced discussion from all expats .*

----------


## Chairman Mao

Wifey doesn't get an opinion?

...lucky girl.

----------


## sabang

^^ do you have a link for that survey?

But theres really no answer. You can life several ways in Thailand, from a remote village or farm, to a provincial city like Ubon, the big Mango city, or somewhere infested with farangs like Pattaya. Or maybe you can't live in Thailand at all, or just for a while. Plenty can't- they're happier back home.

Give it a go if you have the urge. Probably your best shot of success is if you start off with a good wife or partner.

----------


## good2bhappy

over 7 years this time

----------


## hillbilly

> *It seems that on the average , about 4 years is the maximum a farang can handle Thai life before returning to the land of "Sunshine and Beer" ?*


I must not be average as I am over three times the maximum.  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

Here in Thailand since 1992 with a 2 yr break back in the Gold coast in 96/98. I used to travel back to OZ at least once a year, but can't be bothered now so haven't been back for 4 yrs. 

I couldn't live in a village too far away from semi civilization, having only Thai's around me and having to socialize with them would drive me spare, just don't have anything in common with  rural Thai's, nice enough people but zero commonality.

I live in nice village just out of Udon, 50% westerners and only 8 km from a  good school for my daughters, suits me down to the ground.

----------


## genghis61

land of "Sunshine and Beer" - that is actually my Plan B should the need arise to leave Thailand; can't see myself ever returning to NZ and it'll be back to Oz if I need to do a runner. 
Ask me again in a few years.

----------


## BobR

I do live in Thailand permanently but could never do so in some remote village.  I live in Sattahip, 30 minutes from Pattaya with it's edible food, nightlife and people who speak my language.  I would be bored within a week in Northern or Eastern Thailand.

----------


## aging one

Lived in Thailand since 1988, first on Samui, and now up in the Don Muang area of Bangkok. It was a wise decision. The only reason we are thinking of going back is for the kids to get a couple years of high school and apply for universities in the USA, but would always retire here. Quite simply its home.

----------


## Rigger

If your wifes family are good hard working Thais and your wife looks after you then village life can be good but if your wife doesnt take care of you well and your family are thieving lazy drunks that use you as a ATM you will not last a year

----------


## Nawty

Stay on the gold coast.

Nursing homes are much better there.

although here the sponge baths are much better.

----------


## superman

I live in NE Thailand. Yes it can be boring but so can life be in a urban area. As for the Thais, they do do my head in but I believe shooting them is illegal ?

----------


## Rigger

I have lived in Phuket, Bangkok, Khon kaen, and out in a small Thai village and for me village life is the best for me as living in Khon kaen I am a lot less active and eat a lot more fast food as well traffic to many people and shopping all does my head in

----------


## crazy dog

nobody lives here permanently thats for sure

----------


## Marmite the Dog

8 years for me.

7 in Bangkok and 1 in Udon.

Udon is a good place. Quiet, clean air, and enough civilised amenities to ensure you don't and up hanging yourself. Lots of ageing ATMs to keep the chicks happy too.

----------


## blackgang

Guess I have to give it some thought,, have not had time to do that yet,
Let ya know when I have time to think about it some.

----------


## ThaiAm

I don't care how industrious your inlaws are but do not think it is a good plan to live close to them period.  You get involved in every sideways incident that takes place just by being close.

I have been living here in NE Thailand farming country for 10 years never leaving the country during that time, and two things I would do different if I could do again.

1.  Locate 100 or more km from Mama and Papa.  
2.  Build my house a lot further from the main road that runs in front of property.  I would build back 100 or more meters if doing it again to allow for a buffer of trees between me and the road.  The noise makes everything you do an aggirvation.  Can't talk, watch TV or think straight with the broken mufflers on the trucks and the new trend for kids to break the mufflers on their motor bikes.

No problems with life style though and enjoy our integration with the school and local clinic and people.  I do not feel out of place even though I speak no Thai I find that there is enough quest in meaningful people in surrounding area for learning to speak English better that we feel welcome wherever we go.

One of the amazing aspects of people even in this farming country is how many of them actually understand English, but are too shy to try to talk because they just don't want to be seen making a mistake.  

If you are into bar scene I cannot advise since I don't know much about the night life in our area.  I am sure it is there though and driving at night shows you with lights where the clubs are.  

The big key to stay loving and not leaving is accepting that you are not in your native country and trying to make it similar here.  If you let the customs and lifestyle drive itself a lot of peace is in the works and conversely if you have a need to make life like "back home" you will be a very frustrated expat indeed.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I have been living here in NE Thailand farming country for 10 years





> I speak no Thai


F-

...

----------


## Loy Toy

> Had just about made up my mind to adopt the village life around Udon Thani when I came across a very interesting and disquieting survey about farangs residing in Thailand.


I am an Aussie who arrived thinking I was only going to stay here for 11 days and low and behold I am still here after 20. Mao can tell you how long I have been here!  :Smile: 

I guess there is no secret and with regard to whether or not a farang can adapt to Thai living and that is discipline.

I lack discipline on occassions but mostly focus on the important things in life and that is my job and my family and still enjoy my life here.

Being an Aussie has its benefits though because we can always escape here and go back to somewhere very acceptable to live.

----------


## Panda

Maybe consider renting a place in town where you can still be not so far from your wifes rellies but with some farang company and comforts.

I guess you must be retired if you are considering the move permanently?
If you own a place in Oz it might be best not to sell it before you move to Thailand. You may want to return home.

----------


## the dogcatcher

I've been about about 5 years.
When I first came here I loved it and actually still do.
On my realisation that I liked the place alot I wanted to immerse myself in the culture, the food and the language etc.
Now I still enjoy learning the lingo, but as for the food and the culture forget it.
The only Thai food I eat is food I have prepared myself and it's delicious, and as for the culture, well, Thai are all fcking retard and their culture reflects this.
I still love the place though.

----------


## Carnwadrick

> The big key to stay loving and not leaving is accepting that you are not in your native country and trying to make it similar here. If you let the customs and lifestyle drive itself a lot of peace is in the works and conversely if you have a need to make life like "back home" you will be a very frustrated expat indeed.


Agree, why go live in a country half way around the world then try to live your life like back home

----------


## jim1176

You can do it if act Thai; keep your standards low and have no objectives in life

----------


## Nussara

Hi Thai Guy,
3 and a half years ago my husband brought me out to AUSTRALIA. (Sunshine Coast).  I had no confidence and my english was not the best.
I spent a year doing my 500 hours english, and trying hard to understand a new farang way of life. My first job was at a fish and chip shop. Burnt myself more times than I can remember.  
But the whole experience opened my eyes. If you live in ignorance, you
don't know any better.

My husband taught me to drive, unless you plan on driving your wife everywhere. Which will drive you crazy in the end. I have a job here in Australia and send money home to my family. Try getting away from that.
I felt sorry for my husband, so he trained me up to look after my family, so that it would not be an ongoing issue for us.

I only go back to visit the family once or twice a year. Distance is good and it is always good to hear from them when I call.  If I was at home, I would get bored with everything and just want to return to Australia.

So from a Thai female point of view, take her back to Australia and let her open her eyes.  If you are coming to Thailand to stay, don't burn your bridges. Come for a short while and get a chance to take in the culture.

Don't sell your house if you don't have to. Take it slow. But make a joint decision after she has had a chance to open her eyes to a western culture.

Good Luck
Yee

----------


## superman

> Don't sell your house if you don't have to.


 I didn't have to but did sell my house. Reason being "to burn bridges" hoping that at the first upset I wouldn't go running back to what I was escaping from. I put the money in offshore long term fixed savings at the same time as the housing market started to collapse. My money has increased but my old home is worth less now than when I sold it. So it worked for me.

----------


## Mid

hi Yee ,

thanxs for a positive post

you should make more 

chock dee

mid

----------


## sabang

> My husband taught me to drive, unless you plan on driving your wife everywhere. Which will drive you crazy in the end. I have a job here in Australia and send money home to my family.


My brothers wife is Thai, and they live in Adelaide. A slight wrinkle has emerged-he's always wanted to save money and move to Thailand in future, she prefers living in Oz. She has a job and drives too, and she's been attending some TAFE college to brush up on her English skilles- now she's doing some conversion course to get her book-keeping qualifications recognised in Oz. Adelaide is the opposite of Thailand- neat and tidy, lots of trees and parks, organised, boring. Looks like she's won too.

----------


## Boon Mee

Heh...recall when my little bride learned to drive when we lived in the states - she had a Lincoln MK IV with a 460 cube V-8 under the hood which was a road machine!  Not too good on the gas but afforded her lots of protection in traffic.  Drove it down to Mexico to get body work done on it a number of times as there were ...ahem... a few 'fender benders' incurred over time. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sabang

I got my wife proper driving lessons and an oz license after she reversed my Lexus through the pub fence in our local town. Well worth it- of course she already had a Thai license, 200 bht.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nussara

Hi Sabang,
I am Musty's wife.  Yes, I drove into a tree in Thailand with only a small amount of damage. Musty pulled the handbrake through the ceiling when I lined up the tree and mistook the brake for the other... other ... pedal.

Then he thought he was smart to let me drive the 4 wd with a bullbar. I put a permanent crease in a tree in the middle of a round a bout.  When he hung in, whilst yelling at me at times and complaining about chest pains. I love Australian terms, he says he was 'SHIT SCARED'. 

Anyway, it really is about confidence, failed the first test in OZ and got it the second time. (manual).

With the education, I had a diploma in business administration. Went through Skill share, some Queensland Government department. Sent all the evidence and it was RPL for the Australian equivalent.

Thanks again for your efforts back home. Adding that kitchen and eating area, based on your garage design. So, post some pictures soon. They have started. All the best to your lovely wife. Be back in April, 2010. So hope that we catch up with you all. Your shop seems to be going great.

I don't usually say much, just building up some confidence.

But a big thanks to Mid, for his positiveness and kind remarks. It helps to build my confidence to make a few comments.  We say in OZ .. Top Bloke.

Bye for now.
Merry Christmas to all the good guys and gals. Musty told me to say that.
Yee.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

This thread has gone off topic a bit, but it's got better with the recent input from Downunder.

So the moral is; don't let your Thai wife anywhere near your car.  :Smile:

----------


## keda

Spent a year in the village and could happily head straight back. You wouldn't see me for dust if I had aircon (doable), a reliable net connection (crap at best) and a Pty-style C4 or Central supermarket.

----------


## Thaiguy

> Hi Thai Guy,
> 3 and a half years ago my husband brought me out to AUSTRALIA. (Sunshine Coast). I had no confidence and my english was not the best.
> I spent a year doing my 500 hours english, and trying hard to understand a new farang way of life. My first job was at a fish and chip shop. Burnt myself more times than I can remember. 
> But the whole experience opened my eyes. If you live in ignorance, you
> don't know any better.
> 
> My husband taught me to drive, unless you plan on driving your wife everywhere. Which will drive you crazy in the end. I have a job here in Australia and send money home to my family. Try getting away from that.
> I felt sorry for my husband, so he trained me up to look after my family, so that it would not be an ongoing issue for us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight from the "other side " -my lady has only just returned home after 3 months in Aus. on a tourist visa - she liked the place very much she says wants to come back - got on well with my friends who made her very welcome. Her English has improved out of sight.
I have always made it very clear I am not a rich falang nor a cheap charley but I will not support her family! They all seem to be pretty well off in various business pursuits. Apparently as the only single girl left at 43 she was destined to stay home and take care of Khun mama and Khun Papa as the others all have businesses to run , but family now agree they are happy for her to marry me and Khun Mama has signed over a share of the farm to her, (she runs the family as usual) , Papa just runs the village.?
I speak nidnoy Thai and we get on very well apart from the odd Thai lady tantrum over imagined insults and criticisms but I have now learned to ignore this and just let it all blow over and avoid a fight.

----------


## Nussara

Hi Thai Guy,
On the first visit away from home, I couldn't wait to return home. But when I did, I had changed a little and wanted to get back to Oz. I only have a brother and the opportunities are limited in Thailand. Even with a great education.  Seems like the thai in laws and family are soughted and you have already made up your mind on things. Also sounds like your wife's heart is in Thailand. She has her responsibilities with her family, and it goes deep. Never try to make your wife choose between you and her family, or you will be a lonely man.

There will come a time when her family ask for help, if you are accepted into the family, that becomes your responsibility. So be aware. Never willing, but aware.

That's why living in Thailand at some distance from the family can be a good idea.

So, all the best to you and your future wife.
Make as many falang friends and contacts as you can. Internet is a good idea, if you can find something reliable in Thailand.

Chock dee

Yee

----------


## Thaiguy

> I do live in Thailand permanently but could never do so in some remote village. I live in Sattahip, 30 minutes from Pattaya with it's edible food, nightlife and people who speak my language. I would be bored within a week in Northern or Eastern Thailand.


*I worry about boredom as well - if no falang discussion every now and then , nodding and smiling and having your Thai attempts smiled at with condecension  can be very boring at times.*
*And then there's the steak ( or lack of it ) , steamed sirloin does nothing for me?*

----------


## Norton

> I worry about boredom as well


If you're worrieed about it then you will likely be bored.  If you don't consider it you won't.  Lots to do if you put your mind to it.

The food stuff can be easily sorted,  Just have to do a bit of planning ahead and have a big freezer. :Smile:

----------


## DrB0b

> I worry about boredom as well - if no falang discussion every now and then , nodding and smiling and having your Thai attempts smiled at with condecension can be very boring at times.


I wouldn't expect too much from the "falang discussions", most of it is bloated old alcoholics talking about their dicks and about how dumb the natives are.

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> 
> I worry about boredom as well - if no falang discussion every now and then , nodding and smiling and having your Thai attempts smiled at with condecension can be very boring at times.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect too much from the "falang discussions", most of it is bloated old alcoholics talking about their dicks and about how dumb the natives are.


*Know what you mean and unfortunately many are Poms who continually bitch about the Thais not understanding English ? - Damn, I'm battling to understand some of their accents and I've lived with many of them .*

----------


## Thaiguy

> Hi Thai Guy,
> On the first visit away from home, I couldn't wait to return home. But when I did, I had changed a little and wanted to get back to Oz. I only have a brother and the opportunities are limited in Thailand. Even with a great education. Seems like the thai in laws and family are soughted and you have already made up your mind on things. Also sounds like your wife's heart is in Thailand. She has her responsibilities with her family, and it goes deep. Never try to make your wife choose between you and her family, or you will be a lonely man.
> 
> There will come a time when her family ask for help, if you are accepted into the family, that becomes your responsibility. So be aware. Never willing, but aware.
> 
> That's why living in Thailand at some distance from the family can be a good idea.
> 
> So, all the best to you and your future wife.
> Make as many falang friends and contacts as you can. Internet is a good idea, if you can find something reliable in Thailand.
> ...


*kop koon krab and chai yoh to you as well*

----------


## Scottish Gary

I think village life is okay and more bearable if you have the company of some decent farangs. Its hard when you are totally isolated.
Its the same when you bring your Thai wife to your country.
She will be a lot happier if she has some Thai mates she can meet up with now and again.

----------


## Stinky

One of my mates brought his wife from Isaan to Blighty and now shes a nut job...violent.... alcoholic..... schizoid... but to be fair she wasn't much different before  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Stay on the gold coast.
> 
> Nursing homes are much better there.
> 
> although here the sponge baths are much better.


:snigger:

----------


## Loy Toy

> but to be fair she wasn't much different before


But a lot worse after associating with the local Thai girls in Blighty I reckon.

If I were to take my Missus back home to Australia I would ban all contact with local Thai woman.

----------


## kingwilly

> If I were to take my Missus back home to Australia I would ban all contact with local Thai woman.


Indeed, not going to be all that easy though.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> but to be fair she wasn't much different before
> 
> 
> But a lot worse after associating with the local Thai girls in Blighty I reckon.


Bloody nail on the head LT..... her Thai friends in Bighty are like a pack of hyenas baying for blood and always encouraging the less independently minded to go just that little bit to far, I've had many a conversation with my mate about how and why this happens, never figured it out yet.

----------


## smeden

yes i cac live in thailand but not in pattaya or phuket i can live on the border to cambodia out in the rice fields

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
>  If I were to take my Missus back home to Australia I would ban all contact with local Thai woman.
> 
> 
> Indeed, not going to be all that easy though.


Culturally The Thais (IMHO) don't do so well in western culture and feel much more alien here than we do there.
Maybe an argument for not bringing the missus back,....all subjective though eh

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> but to be fair she wasn't much different before
> 
> 
> But a lot worse after associating with the local Thai girls in Blighty I reckon.
> 
> If I were to take my Missus back home to Australia I would ban all contact with local Thai woman.


Or at least be very selective about the Thai friends you introduce her to. 
A lot of the Thai girls the punters marry and bring back to their home country are ex-bargirls with some bad habits such as fcuking around, drugs, gambling and ripping off the farang.
Older Thai women who have been in a stable marriage for many years are certainly a better choice of company for a new Thai wife.
Man-hating feminazi farang women can have an equally bad influence as well, but are a lot easier to pick and avoid.

----------


## kingwilly

> A lot of the Thai girls the punters marry and bring back to their home country are ex-bargirls with some bad habits such as fcuking around, drugs, gambling and ripping off the farang.


and what were their bad habits?

----------


## PAG

Could I live here permanently? Definitely.   Been here nearly 3 years now, and haven't been outside Thailand for nearly 18 months.   In spite of the recent negative publicity, I find Phuket to be a great place to live.   It has a wonderful combination of quiet places (where I live), extraordinary nightlife (if that's what you want), full spectrum of shops and services to cater for any need, and fabulous islands to visit.   Have also developed a circle of good friends, both farang and Thai.   Had a great evening last night, maybe about 15 or so of us, with my (visiting) Mum and I were the only Brits, the remainder being Danish, French, and Thai.   First New Year's Eve with my wife (of 2 weeks), and I couldn't have wished to have spent it in better company than we did.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I couldn't have wished to have spent it in better company than we did.





> French


Are you sure?  :Smile:

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> I couldn't have wished to have spent it in better company than we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, surprised me also.   Great guy, sailed single handed from France to Phuket, including the last leg from Oman to Phuket which lasted for 4 weeks, 2 of which were spent with no mainsail as the rivets holding the boom sheared.   I was actually the first person he spoke to when he came ashore in his dinghy at Ao Yon some 4 months ago, and helped him with the formalities of immigration and customs etc.   He has an apartment at Jomtien, but has decided to keep his boat here in Phuket as the sailing is better.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
>  A lot of the Thai girls the punters marry and bring back to their home country are ex-bargirls with some bad habits such as fcuking around, drugs, gambling and ripping off the farang.
> 
> 
> and what were their bad habits?


They pick their nose in public a lot.  :Smile:

----------

